# Percutaneous screw fixation of right anterior column acetabular fracture



## kibbit99 (Jun 26, 2009)

There is no Perc codes.  Do I reduce an open, or go for an unlisted.  Has anyone billed for this and what did you use?

Thanks,

Kim, CPC


----------



## mbort (Jun 26, 2009)

I definitely wouldnt use the open.  I would either have to be unlisted or you might possibly be able to use the closed reduction w/manip and 20650??? (check CCI edits, I didnt)


----------

